# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  В декабре - конференция Института Бхактиведанты в России

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Международный научный межотраслевой интернет-журнал «Ad verbum»

Российский институт Бхактиведанты (Екатеринбург)

АНО «Институт сознания» (Москва)

Научно-практическая конференция

Современный вайшнавизм: мифы, нарративы, дискурсы

Цель вебинара: разобрать актуальные вызовы и антиномии науки и религии

Дата проведения: 26 декабря 2020 года, суббота, начало в 10 мск,

Регламент: 10 минут выступление, 10 минут обсуждение

Zoom Идентификатор 819 0281 1652, пароль 801108

* Могут ли вайшнавы построить рай на земле? Критические заметки на тему вайшнавов в
российском социуме (Махотсава Гауранга)

*Непрерывный поток откровений сиддханты (Дивакар)

*Современные репрезентации истории ИСККОН: взгляды со стороны и голоса изнутри (Киртана-раса)

*Колледж варнашрамы как предусмотренный Прабхупадой инструмент решения системных
проблем ИСККОНа: сирота в поиске родителей (Санака Кумар)

* Наивная ТГП. Вайшнавы о праве и государстве (Шринивас)

* Вайшнавские «стартапы» в образовании (Махабуддхи)

* Какие признаки секты можно наблюдать в ИСККОН и почему сектантство мешает (Владимир Сбитнев)

* Использование психолого-социологических исследований в изучении проблемы инкорпорации ИСККОН (Нари)

* Вайшнавизм и наука: блиц ответы на самые известные противоречия (Дамодар Пандит)

* Эволюционная парадигма в Ведах (Абхинанда)

* Вайшнавы как любители: проблемы развития непрофессиональной организации (Йогиприя)

*«Критичен ли вопрос о времени явления Кришны для вайшнавской традиции?» (Вадим Мурский)

Помимо выступления авторы могут подать статью, которая будет опубликована в
журнале «Ad verbum», см. требования и образец оформления на сайте журнала – https://in-
soz.ru/journal.html

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Харе Кришна! Скажите, пожалуйста, видео этой конференции есть?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна! Скажите, пожалуйста, видео этой конференции есть?


надеюсь выложить, когда мне будет доступно

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

На данный момент доступна только аудио-запись. Выкладываю ссылку.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IAo...ne0YCJtUx/view

----------

